# Multi Ethernet Connections? Try the DAP-1522



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

Since I've learned so much from this group, I thought I would give a little of that back.

Below is my feedback and experience using the D-Link DAP-1522 AP/Bridge.

I had attempted to run my DVR, game console and IPTV ready Panasonic TV through a Belkin F5D7330 and a 5 port switch. I'll just say that the man hours I wasted trying to get this configuration to work. I just wish I found the DAP-1522 sooner.

I got the unit this afternoon (after ordering it Monday night through Amazon, using standard ground shipping). I know, it surprised me too...

The setup couldn't have taken no more than 10 minutes from start to finish, the product documentation and web interface is superior and is super easy to walk through even for a novice like me 

The product does need a firmware update (V1.02) and is easy to download from D-Link and upload to the device.

Product link

http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=663

A few highpoints


Supports 4 wired Ethernet devices
4 port gigabit switch w/ jumbo frame support
can be used as a bridge or AP. It can also be set "auto" detect.
Supports new N devices and legacy a/b/g devices
can operate in 2.4 GHz or 5 GHz
supports all current security standards
Easy to read and follow documentation
default IP address for the device is 192.168.0.50, so networks already on 192.168.0.xx, the device can be accessed within the existing network without requiring modification, if you use this network scheme.

A few low points


Currently hard to find. It's fairly new to the market and replaces the DAP-1555.
The DAP-1555 did support 5 LAN ports, but only supported 10/100
While it has dual mode, it cannot operate in both bands at the same time
Only has a 1yr warranty

Thanks,

JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

Bringing this one back up to the top. I see the same questions over and over about multiple devices needed to be connected and while most people suggest powerline adapters. 

I believe the DAP-1522 is a much better option and should be examined for part of your wireless network.

Thanks,

JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the difference between this ethernet switch and my D-Link DES-1105 Ethernet Switch other than the fact that this one is wireless while the DES-1105 is Wired?

The DES-1105 has 200 Mbps Speed. Is that fast enough for MRV transfer?


----------



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

richierich said:


> What is the difference between this ethernet switch and my D-Link DES-1105 Ethernet Switch other than the fact that this one is wireless while the DES-1105 is Wired?
> 
> The DES-1105 has 200 Mbps Speed. Is that fast enough for MRV transfer?


Couldn't comment if 200 Mbpsthroughput/port is fast enough for MRV or not in full duplex mode. The DAP-1522 of course is limited by your wireless network speed (a/b/g/N, etc...), but the 1522 does use jumbo frame (gigabit) and the I believe the 1105 is just uses a standard 10/100 frame.

Thanks,

JerseyReef - Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the dual mode with an "N" speed router. 

What does Jumbo Frame (gigabit) buy me? 

Do I have to couple it with a certain type of Router or would it work well with my "N" Speed Router (WRT54GX)?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I see a five port gigabit switch as the ideal answer. No limited bandwidth sharing and no configuration of any kind required. No firmware, no port forwarding, no worrying about which segment you're in.

That and you can get one for under $40.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

richierich said:


> What does Jumbo Frame (gigabit) buy me?


Some media protocols support frames much larger than the standard 1500 byte MTU.

http://sd.wareonearth.com/~phil/jumbo.html


----------



## jerseyreef (Jun 9, 2007)

Good article on Jumbo Frames and Gigabit support.

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/30201/54/

BTW - Just a comment on the above website, this website has a ton of information and is always my "first go to source".

@harsh - Sure a 5 port switch would be ideal for a wired setup, but getting that 5 port switch to work from a single port wireless bridge/AP is very difficult, if not impossible to configure properly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If you buy this Ethernet Switch you would also have to have a Gigabit Card on your PC wouldn't you?

Also, if you are using this to help you stream MRV faster wouldn't it be dependent upon whether the Directv DVR has the Gigabit chipset in it so it can deliver that Jumbo Frame format?

So what all do you need in order to utilize this Gigabit Ethernet Switch?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

richierich said:


> If you buy this Ethernet Switch you would also have to have a Gigabit Card on your PC wouldn't you?


Most Pee Cees now come with Gigabit Ethernet so you don't need to go out of your way to upgrade. If you want a card, they sell for around $17.


> Also, if you are using this to help you stream MRV faster wouldn't it be dependent upon whether the Directv DVR has the Gigabit chipset in it so it can deliver that Jumbo Frame format?


The idea is that wired Ethernet with a switch puts your computer's connection to the DVR on a virtual private line. You don't have to compete with other devices that happen to be sharing the network. With a wireless bridge, everyone on the far side of the bridge is competing for the relatively limited capacity (as compared with a wired Ethernet connection).


> So what all do you need in order to utilize this Gigabit Ethernet Switch?


No, you just plug them in and they work. No concerns with standards or compatibility. The complication is that you have to run a cable and apparently that is more difficult than spending hours and money trying to figure out a wireless bridge situation.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Harsh for that information. I have my HR21-700 wired into the DES-1105 Ethernet Switch so if I upgrade to a wired 10/100/1000 Gigabit Switch and I have a PC that supports Gigabit then I guess I will have better thruput for MRV and streaming Video for instance with my Slingbox PRO HD which is connected via that ethernet wire from my HR21-700.

It is connected to a WRT54GX PRE-N Router that supports "N" Speed. I have my other DVRs connected to that wireless network via WGA600N gaming adapters. 

So would my speed be okay or do I need a Gigabit Ethernet Switch for better thruput and speed?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

richierich said:


> So would my speed be okay or do I need a Gigabit Ethernet Switch for better thruput and speed?


Gigabit isn't the part that gives the big benefits. The major benefit comes from having an Ethernet switch as opposed to a wireless choke point. I rather doubt that the Slingbox HD Pro supports Gigabit but it requires much of a good 802.11n wireless connection for HD.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, Harsh I have the DES-1105 Ethernet Switch and it is Wired to my PC. I have a Linksys WRT54GX Pre-N "N" Speed Router. So I have "N" Speed but I just can't take advantage of the Jumbo Packet or Gigabit stuff unless I upgrade but maybe I don't need it.

I wasn't thinking of the Gigabit Ethernet Switch for my Slingbox PRO HD but more for Netstreaming via MRV when it comes out and hopefull it will be HR to HR Netstreaming as all my boxes are HR2Xs. I hope to also have an HR23-700 in my house in 2 to 3 weeks with a 2 TB drive in it as soon as those drives come out.

In other words I am getting ready for MRV as it will FREE up alot of space on all of my HR2Xs because I record Golf now on 3 DVRs along with Falcons Football etc. and if I had MRV I could just record it on one of the 3 and send it to where I will be watching it when I decide where I will be watching it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The DIRECTV receivers don't support Gigibit, so again the benefit comes from having essentially a virtual direct connection between device as opposed to sharing a much smaller pipe.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> The DIRECTV receivers don't support Gigibit, so again the benefit comes from having essentially a virtual direct connection between device as opposed to sharing a much smaller pipe.


Thanks Harsh as that is what I was trying to find out. No sense in buying something is a piece of the puzzle is a bottleneck.

But I believe that you wouldn't need more that 50 Mbps speed anyway since that is what HD Movies are streamed at as far as max speed, am I right so even 100 Mbps is overkill at this point.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The point is that the ratings on wireless connections are _theoretical_ and depend substantially on a number of factors that may or may not be within your control. Factors include RF interference from other local equipment as well as barriers to RF communications like heat ducting, appliances and masonry. Another major factor is distance. According to a test done by Netgear, the speed of N drops by 30% at 3 meters an by up to 80% at 16 meters.

It is important to compare the tested throughput as opposed to the theoretical throughput when committing to a topology because in the topology of wireless networking, the performance varies widely from the theoretical. If you live out in East Jesus, have no neighbors or other RF transmission gear in the area and no noisy electric appliances you may be golden. Most don't have that luxury.

In wired networking the actual throughput is going to be very near the theoretical throughput and won't likely be impacted by factors outside your control.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

That is why I try to wire everything and I may run wire upstairs later on but I am very lucky as I don't even have a wireless network within 300 yards of my house and I have very little interference as far as electrical lines etc. I never even get dropouts which I did before I went to the WRT54GX which has a dual band process for delivering the signal.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

If you're going wireless, there's no need to fret over 100Mbps vs. 1Gbps interfaces on the wired side. The top limit of 802.11n is just over 100Mbps, and that's assuming a perfect signal. Then consider that bandwidth is shared among however many devices are on your wireless network -- only one host gets access at a time, thereby reducing your effective throughput even more. Older 802.11a/b/g networks top out at 54Mbps and are similarly limited by RF signal quality, contention for bandwidth, etc.


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

Heads up, if you're looking to pair the DAP-1522 with an N-capable wireless router, Costco has the DIR-655 on sale for $79.99 right now ($94.99 - $15 instant rebate).

I picked one up today! :up:


----------



## yngdiego (Jul 28, 2007)

TerpEE93 said:


> Heads up, if you're looking to pair the DAP-1522 with an N-capable wireless router, Costco has the DIR-655 on sale for $79.99 right now ($94.99 - $15 instant rebate).
> 
> I picked one up today! :up:


The 655 is ROCK solid! I've gone through several WiFi routers and the 655 is BY FAR the most solid of them all. Highly recommended!


----------



## TerpEE93 (Jan 3, 2006)

TerpEE93 said:


> Heads up, if you're looking to pair the DAP-1522 with an N-capable wireless router, Costco has the DIR-655 on sale for $79.99 right now ($94.99 - $15 instant rebate).
> 
> I picked one up today! :up:


Ouch, one thing I did not realize... There is no 5GHz support in the DIR-655... So, a nice 802.11n device, but no streaming video in the 5GHz band...


----------

